# Transformatori >  Baroklis 15-28v 400w

## mart

Sveiki!
Nepieciešams puslīdz stabilizēts sub.
Jau gatavi grūti atrodami un maksā nežēlīgi ::  Tad nu doma radīt pašam.

Latgalē labākais/tuvākais trafiņš ko atradu bija 220/42 400w, bija arī kāds 600w. Vai kāds lūdzu man varētu pateikt priekšā kādu shēmu, lai galā man sanāktu puslīdz stabilizēti (vēlams pat regulējami, lai noder citām štellēm) man vēlamie parametri - 15-28v min 360w!

Tas viss man nepieciešams šim te:

http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/EOS0615 ... N-EN32.pdf    (par barokli 2.lpp. 3. rindkopa)

P.S. Saprotu, ka vienmēr gatavu risinājumu nav, tamdēļ par saprātīgu ciparu varētu vienoties, ja kāds man to shēmiņu pielāgotu :: 
Paldies

----------


## AndrisZ

Piezvani man 22012111
Ir idejas.
Andris

----------


## zzz

Nuuu, dazhas vienkaarshas darbiibas ar paariiti vecu datora baroklju un veelamais baroklis gatavs. Stabilizeeshana un jauda ok, reguleeshana nebuus bez papildus chakariem, laadeetajam derees. Toties uztaisaams no shrotiem.

----------


## AndrisZ

Regulējas arī bez īpašām problēmām.Gan spriegums, gan strāva.
Arī svars ir patīkamāks nekā tinot uz dzelžiem.   ::

----------

